# For sale heiniger horse clippers great condition



## Nativelover (29 August 2017)

I have for sale my fab horse clippers, they are the Heiniger handy horse ones and have been really great to use. Lightweight and quiet, my late pony was a nightmare to clip when I first got him but after only 2 goes with these clippers he was fine. I've always looked after the, keeping them well oiled, never over heated and serviced every year whether I used them or not. Never over worked only used on one pony who wasn't clipped for a couple of winters. They come in the original carry case and several blades some of which haven't been used or only used once. Everything will be sent for servicing and sharpening before posting/collection. Everything is included in the sale.
Happy to post at buyers cost. £150


----------



## Horsekaren (29 August 2017)

have messaged you


----------



## Nativelover (29 August 2017)

Hi, have responded to your message


----------

